# What to do when your neck is much darker than your face?



## bubbleys (Jun 23, 2009)

I can never seem to be matched properly because my neck is a lot darker than my face. The shade I'm matched with is much too dark for my face and I don't feel comfortable because I feel like I'm trying to fake a tan with my foundation. Right now I have the right shade of foundation for my face, but it is noticebly (sp?) different than my neck even when I try to blend it. What should I do?


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2009)

......


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out gossmakeupartist's tutorial on YT. I found it really helpful :YouTube - Women Of Colour Foundation Tutorial


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 23, 2009)

I would use bronzer to blend the color of your face with the color of your neck, like what frocher said above. You could also try to wear a foundation that is slightly darker than your natural face color to help ease the discrepancy.


----------



## asprettydoes (Jun 24, 2009)

Two things:
I use my foundation straight on my face & then blend a little with sunscreen & apply to my throat.  That sort of evens out the 2 different shades & keeps my throat from getting even darker.
Also I've been using a darker setting powder to contour my cheeks & then use it on my neck just on the sides under the jawline & blended lightly down. Same principle as frocher I guess, just a different product.  I only contour the hollow of my cheek, btw, & leave my actual jaw bone lighter.  That might sound like it would make the contrast worse but I buff it out a lot & think by blending the foundation down I get a pretty decent transition.
Thanks for posting, I thought everyone else in the world had the opposite problem!!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 24, 2009)

Once you have applied your foundation, blend only to the jawline, apply your finishing powder to your face, jawline & then neck. By this point your face & neck should be starting to blend.

Now apply your bronzer (I love Bobbi Brown, because it's natural-looking & you want something that resembles the color of your neck). Contour your face: Hair-line, temples, cheek bones, nose, chin (optional) & then contour jawline, under the jawline, down the center of the neck & then down both sides.

You'll be perfectly blended.

Keep in mind that this isn't weird; Most of us are paler in the face.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 25, 2009)

I think what everyone else has said is awesome.. and that'll all probably work.. but if you want a more permanent solution can I suggest tanning lotions to darken your face skin?
Also remember your neck has a shadow so it might not be as noticeable as you think =D


----------

